# Read this on KSL...... Doesnt seem like a good thing



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&si ... s-of-death


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Why not? Eliminating a non native invasive weed so that native plants can grow, which are better suited as a food source for native upland game. Doesn't sound like a bad idea at all.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

**** Pakistanies (Chukars)


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

My first thoughts were for Chuckers and my second thoughts are, it seems everytime something like this is done that in like 10 or so years when all plant species suffer from the effects of this they say... WHOOPS we sould have tested more.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> it seems everytime something like this is done that in like 10 or so years when all plant species suffer from the effects of this they say... WHOOPS we sould have tested more.


Like they should have tested more before they brought in that worthless cheat grass. It promotes way too many brush fires that devastate the rangeland. If there is a way to eradicate it.... go for it.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Something like this will wipe out Chukars....


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

If it can improve Mule Deer habitat, I'm all for it. I put the native species higher on the list of critters to care for. :roll:


----------

